# [reseaux] Tester mon serveur Mail SVP [ALL]

## grego

hello,

voila je viens de créer un serveur mail, du meme style que Caramail ou laposte ...

J'aimerais votre aide pour le tester.

A savoir qu'il est tous neuf...

description: http://www.admin-rezo.com/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=66&post_id=258&order=0&viewmode=flat&pid=0&forum=3#forumpost258

serveur mail:www.rezium.net

Merci

----------

## julien

l'enregistrement se passe correctement, mais je ne peux pas me loguer ( utilisateur ou mot de passe incorecte).

Je me suis enregistré 3 fois ( 3 types de mot de passe différents ) avec les noms  "jm", "julien", et "jmotch".

----------

## yuk159

Effectivement, meme constat.

----------

## grego

faux vous loguer avec le login suivit du domaine exemple pour moi:

greg@rezium.net

 :Wink: 

----------

## knarf

Salut,

Je viens de tester, l'interface de la page d'acceuil de ton site est sympa, mais le squirrelmail casse toute l'ambiance, cet interface graphique est sympa mais reste très simple, ou voir même trop simple.

C'était juste mon avis  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

 *grego wrote:*   

> faux vous loguer avec le login suivit du domaine exemple pour moi:
> 
> greg@rezium.net
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  Completement a la rue le yuk   :Razz: 

ca marche impec  :Wink: 

----------

## grego

essailler de tester avec des piece jointe ou autre pour voir comment ca marche , essailler des grosse des petit enfin tous ...

----------

## ghoti

 *grego wrote:*   

> faux vous loguer avec le login suivit du domaine

 

Faut le savoir !  :Very Happy: 

De même, une petite explication ne serait pas de trop concernant les caractères acceptés pour le password : apparemment, il ne prend pas les caractères spéciaux genre "&#$" (caramail le fait !  :Wink:  ).

Mais le seul message explicite que l'on reçoit, c'est quand tout est ok (me serais attendu à l'inverse ...)

[EDIT]

- Tiens, on peut créer deux fois le même compte ?

- Date de l'email d'accueil : Jeu 1 janvier 1970 1:00 ???

[EDIT]

essai avec une image jpg en attachement de +/- 216 Ko :

- l'affichage n'est que partiel (je dirais à peine 1% de l'image)

- si je décharge l'image, elle ne fait plus que 210 Ko et elle n'est plus lisible ...

----------

## grego

oky je regarde ca

----------

## grego

arf je ne trouve pas pk ca marche pas  :Sad: 

----------

## broly

slut j'aimerais bien savoir comment tu as fait ca m'interesse beaucoup !

surtout la partie utilisateur virtuel !!

Qu'est-cer que ta utilisés ?? LDAP MySQL ??

en tout k bravo pour ton travail par contre j'aurai utilisé plus IMP que squirrelmail question de gout ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## grego

J'utilise

courrier imap

apache

mysql

vqregister

vpopmail

qmail

qmailadmin

squerelmail

ezlm

clav antivirus

...

la liste est long

je fais bientot un tuto sur ca il seras dispo sur 

www.admin-rezo.com en premier lieu et sur ce forum en second

bonne année a tousssssssssssssssssssss

----------

## ghoti

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> essai avec une image jpg en attachement de +/- 216 Ko :
> 
> - l'affichage n'est que partiel (je dirais à peine 1% de l'image)
> 
> - si je décharge l'image, elle ne fait plus que 210 Ko et elle n'est plus lisible ...

 

Bon, en fait, le problème semble lié d'une manière ou d'une autre à caramail !  :Sad: 

J'ai fait plusieurs essais à partir de netcourrier et cette fois les images sont correctement traitées par rezium.

Dans le même temps, j'ai refait des essais avec la même image à partir de caramail et le problème persiste.

Par contre, j'ai envoyé cette image, toujours depuis caramail, vers un autre serveur hébergeant mon compte privé (accès via pop3/fetchmail + postfix + kmail) et là, l'image est parfaite ????

Y aurait-il de la bisbrouille entre caramail et rezium ?

[EDIT]

Essai depuis tiscali -> rezium : aucun problème  :Smile: 

----------

## grego

Nop je pense que c un probleme de DNS ...

Sinon au niveau reactivité ca se passe comment , rapide les mail la reception ... bref comment ca tourne ?

----------

## scout

Pour s'enrigistrer, moi mon email il fait plus de 30 caractères ... tu me diras c'est pas le plus important à régler en phase de test

```
<td>Email:</td>

            <td><input type="text" name="cemail" size="20" maxlength="30" value=></td>
```

[EDIT]Sinon avec un mail de 700 K, mon postfix te l'a bien envoyé, et l'image de 220 K est bonne.

Je vois que t'as mis spamassassin. Si tu veux un antispam efficace, tu peux aussi aller voir du coté de tmda et tmda-cgi

[EDIT2]quand j'envoie un mail sans le domaine ça envoie à example.com   :Wink: 

Niveau réactivité ça m'a l'air pas mal. Si tu veux demain soir je rentre à mon école d'ingénieur, je peux te donner une approximation du débit maximal, vu qu'ils ont une connec 100 Mbps (dont 10 pour les élèves  :Sad:  )

----------

## grego

yea je suis open a tous test ! je cherche qq aussi pour m'aider a tous config est reglé si vous etes motivé conaissais le PHP un peux le CGI et les logiciel cité si dessus je suis preneur !

amicalement !

----------

## ghoti

 *grego wrote:*   

> Nop je pense que c un probleme de DNS ...

 

DNS ???

J'avoue que je ne saisis pas très bien. Dans mon esprit, un DNS fournit une adresse IP à partir d'une url. 

Dans mon cas, il s'agit de reproduire une image jpg attachée à un courrier.

Le courrier est bien reçu (DNS pas en cause amha) et j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit plutôt d'un problème de décodage de la partie attachée...

A moins qu'il n'y ait une perte de données quelque part ? (coupure de la connexion avant la réception complète ?)

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon au niveau reactivité ca se passe comment , rapide les mail la reception ... bref comment ca tourne ?

 

Rien de spécial à signaler à ce sujet : parfois, l'émission/réception est instantanée mais d'autres fois, il faut plusieurs minutes voire plusieurs heures.

Difficile de dire d'où proviennent les retards mais en jetant un rapide coup d'oeil aux en-têtes, la cause serait plutôt à imputer aux serveurs distants !

Rien que de très habituel, quoi !  :Smile: 

----------

## grego

Aloars pk je dis DNS car certaine boite au lettre sont difficil avec els DNS comme xcaramail , si tu mais ton smtp en A a la place de MX ca passeras pas.

puis dailleur jai un probleme , en local sur le webmail l'envoie reception passe nikel

sur un client mail pop passe (pop.rezium.net) mais l'envoi et impossible (smtp.rezium.net) pourtant je les accepter au niveau de qmail ...

si qq a une ID merci

----------

## scout

 *grego wrote:*   

> l'envoi et impossible (smtp.rezium.net) pourtant je les accepter au niveau de qmail ...
> 
> si qq a une ID merci

 

Je pense que qmail n'a pas bien compris que son domaine c'était rezium.net, car comme je le disais précédement quand j'envoie un mail à scout tout court via le webmail, c'est transformé en scout@example.com et pas scout@rezium.net

Quand le webmail envoie un mail à qmail par injection, il l'accepte, car c'est par injection, mais quand tu essaye avec le smtp il le refuse, car il voit que c'est scout@rezium.net qui veux envoyer un mail, et pas scout@example.com (ce n'est pas un open relay). Faudrait essayer d'envoyer un mail en disant que je suis scout@example.com, j'ai essayé de configurer mon thunderbird pour le faire, mais chez moi je n'arrive même pas à me connecter à pop.rezium.net.

[EDIT] D'un autre côté, puisque mon postfix est bien arrivé à envoyer un mail chez toi, c'est que qmail a quand même à moitié réalisé que son domaine c'est rezium.net

La DNS pour pop.rezium.net et smtp.rezium.net n'est peux être pas encore propagée, en tout cas chez moi faut que je configure rezium.net en pop et smtp.

[EDIT 2] Il marche ton smtp ! J'ai rien dit, il faut s'authentifier en tant que scout@rezium.net en login, envoyer le mail avec l'adresse scout@rezium.net et taper son mdp et ça marche. On peux envoyer à n'importe qui.

----------

## grego

Bon jai modif deux ou trois truc faudrais essailler ...

Scout pour ton probleme j'ai regardé ce n'ai aps ca ! ca c dans qsuirelmail que ca se regle la je viens de metre rezium.net a la place d'example.com mais je crois aps que ca avs changer grand chose!

essailler SVP pour me dire 

amicalement

----------

## scout

A force d'éditer mon précédent post, on s'est croisés   :Wink: 

Youpi, j'ai passé les 100 posts

----------

## grego

mais no'oublie pas mes test  :Wink: 

bravo pour t 100 postes LOL

----------

## grego

hahaha je suis trop con , le rctphosts je croyais que c'etais pour authorisé les mail du domaine @....... a etre recu et traité , mais en faite faux que je mette any et non pas mon domaine !!

ici vous pouvez mlainteant tester:

pop.rezium.net

smtp.rezoim.net

merci de me tenier au courent !

----------

## scout

 *grego wrote:*   

> smtp.rezoim.net

 

LOL   :Laughing: 

----------

## grego

LOL

smtp.rezium.net mais c marrent moi ca marche mais les autre ca marche pas  :Sad:    bizard

----------

## grego

Helo , voila , nouveau disign  :Wink: 

si qq peux me dire ce quil en pense THX  :Wink: 

a+

----------

## scout

C'est plus bô ! mais c'est un peu en décalage avec squirrel-mail. Pour que ce soit niquel, faudrait que tu changes la feuille de style de squirrel mail, pour mettre un truc plus moderne, peut être avec des polices sans sérif ... juste une histoire de look. Sinon, t'as toujours des petits problèmes techniques ?

----------

## grego

Oui jai tjs qq probleme , des mail en double des quotas qui foire , enfin bizare

----------

## BlakDrago

Ca marche au poil   :Cool: 

----------

## grego

Hello tout le monde me conais je vous est tous fait chier avec mon serveur mail, bon ca marche bien mais j'ai quand meme un petit probleme

http://www.rezium.net

la taille des piece jointe ne peu ecceder 2 MO je n'arrive a regler cette taille

qq peux m'aider

----------

## olivierweb

Ce ne serait pas tout bonnement ta config Apache à voir ?

Olivier

----------

## grego

mummm, je vois aps pk ca serais ma config de apache qui jouerais sur la taille de mes piece jointes ...

enfin j'ai regardé et j'ai rien trouvé !

une autre id

Ps : merci quand meme  :Smile: 

----------

## olivierweb

j'ai dit apache ??

mince, je pensais PHP :

/etc/php4/php.ini

post_max_size = 8M chez moi.

Enfin, c'est une autre idée.

----------

